# Synchro des calendriers "abonnement" de iCal



## wayne (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'était top content de voir que, en synchronisant mes calendrier sur mon iPad, les calendriers "Abonnements de iCal se reportaient joyeusement sur l'iPad. LES vacances scolaires, les jours fériés, mes taches toodeldo...Bien quoi.
J'avoue n'avoir pas vérifié si cette synchro passait par Mobile ME ou par iTunes, car les 2 arrivent sur ma tablette
Mais, depuis la mise à jour de l'OS la semaine dernière, plus aucun calendrier "Abonnement" sur mon iPad. Ils sont toujours dans iCal, mais je ne les vois pas dans iTunes, (ni sur MobileMe mais c'est normal car il n'y apparaissent jamais) et donc, je ne les voient plus sur l'iPad. 

Dailleurs, pendant la mise à jour, il y a eu un plantage et il a fallu que je restore l'iPad, mais j'ai tout récupéré. 

Quelqu'un as-t-il eu ce type de problème et, comble de bonheur eventuel, ... a reussi a le regler ?


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2010)

As-tu essayé de synchroniser ton iPad en demandant que les calendriers de l'iPad soint remplacés par ceux du mac ?
Sinon tu peux régler iCal pour que la synchronisation se fasse en mode OTA en demandant la suppression des données iCal (surtout pas la fusion avec MobileMe), puis, si tu ne veux pas du mode OTA faire dans la foulée la manip inverse (avec suppression des données iCal et synchronisation dans la foulée avec ton ordinateur).
Tout ceci a pour but de réinitialiser complètement les données iCal sur ton iPad, qui ont dû être endommagées lors de la récupération des données. Ces manips ont fonctionné chez moi.
Tiens nous au courant...


----------



## wayne (25 Août 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> As-tu essayé de synchroniser ton iPad en demandant que les calendriers de l'iPad soint remplacés par ceux du mac ?
> Sinon tu peux régler iCal pour que la synchronisation se fasse en mode OTA en demandant la suppression des données iCal (surtout pas la fusion avec MobileMe), puis, si tu ne veux pas du mode OTA faire dans la foulée la manip inverse (avec suppression des données iCal et synchronisation dans la foulée avec ton ordinateur).
> Tout ceci a pour but de réinitialiser complètement les données iCal sur ton iPad, qui ont dû être endommagées lors de la récupération des données. Ces manips ont fonctionné chez moi.
> Tiens nous au courant...



Mon probleme, c'est que les calendriers "abonnements" présent sur iCal ne sont pas visibles dans la liste de calendriers de la rubrique "Synchroniser les calendriers iCal" dans l'onglet INFOS de iTunes. 
Je m'aperçois que ayant pris la version Beta du calendrier MobileMe, je n'ais plus de calendrier "Sur Mon Mac" dans iCal. Je n'ai plus que les Calendriers @me.com et les abonnements. 
Le problème vient peut-etre de là, je crée donc un calendrier "sur mon Mac" pour voir.
Je reprends le fil de mon analyse plus tard...


----------



## wayne (30 Août 2010)

En fait, si je crée un calendrier "Sur Mon Mac" il ne vas pas apparaitre sur Mobile Me
Je ne comprends plus rien, il va falloir que je reparte de zéro je crois. 
La version Beta m'a foutu le bordel je crois


----------

